# Holy hell.. 2 days on Ostraine.. this shit is horrible!



## MisterGrim (Sep 17, 2012)

My first time using a SARM, but I'm no newbie as far as heavy AAS dosing and I can tolerate "side effects" no problem, but this Ostraine shit kicks my ass. 

Took a 20mg cap saturday afternoon, and a few hours later started having some head-pressure and feeling disconnected.. also had an increase in libido, but that could've been from the 400mg prop i shot a day earlier.

Took a 20mg cap sunday morning (yesterday) and by the afternoon I had the worst f'n headache I've had in a long, long time (I occasionally get migraines, so I know the feeling, but this was no migraine)... was even feeling a little nausous. After 6 tylenol, my head still hurt so f'n bad by 9pm I had to take two puff's of kush and 1/2mg of xanax. Finally my head was better and I could sleep.

This morning I wake up and I'm still nausous, even puked a little in the kitchen sink.



---- is this a common reaction? I'm thinking I'll have to open the cap's and divide the powder into 1/4's and start wayyy lower on the dose. 20mg might have been a little high.


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm on day 5 at 20mg, second time using ostarine. and just like last time i am starting to get headaches across my forehead, it was on and off last time for a few days..am drinking at least a gallon of water aswel.


----------



## tallguy34 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey brother. Are you taking anything to help with BP? My guess is that's what's causing it. I've used 40mg of Osta but was running Heart Help with it and had zero problems. Everyone reacts differently with Osta I've noticed. Maybe try that out and see if it helps!

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/iforce-nutrition-heart-help.html


----------



## MisterGrim (Sep 18, 2012)

didn't take any at all yesterday (monday), but still didn't feel 100%.

opened the cap and divided 1/4 of the powder, which should be 5mg, but who knows.. lol.. and took it before bed. woke up with a mild headache. took 4 tylenol and a couple ultram and by noon i was "ok".. just took my 1MR, Hemavol, and BCAA's, gonna get my 1st workout in about a week in within the hour. we'll see how it goes.


----------

